# Am I disabled



## pgcity (May 25, 2013)

I am just completing a job application form that asks if I am disabled. I was diagnosed with type one diabetes almost 2 years ago and have not really thought about ths until now.

My gut instinct is that I am not but a quick google suggest I am because type one is covered by the disability discrimination act. Also if I am I am pretty much guaranteed an interview. 

Any views?


----------



## Steff (May 25, 2013)

This question has cropped up a few times on here,but from my personal view I always tick no but not sure if you are in same boat as im a type 2, I always find when filling out job applications being upfront is the key, once i got the job im actually doing now I announced my diabetes at a later stage and they was no fuss.


PS good luck when applying, whats the job for if u dont mind me asking ? x


----------



## pgcity (May 25, 2013)

Ta. It's for job in the nhs.

I had quick look at previous posts as you suggested and it seems a bit of a minefield to say the least.

I think I am going to say yes on the form because I have had problems with my old boss who was sorted out by HR and occy health.

I had a hypo and she wanted me to drive to a meeting. When I explained I couldn't drive for 45 mins or so she threw a bit of a strop. Not easy to deal with when you're still in Shaking Stevens land.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 25, 2013)

I have to fill that in at work when we have audits & have been told when I questioned it that it is a disability even tho it's an invisible one.

I had to answer that question recently for a job I applied for. lets say I didn't get any further once I declared I was a type 1 diabetic!


----------



## LeeLee (May 25, 2013)

On an equality & diversity course recently, the question of diabetes being a disability was raised, and the answer that was given was 'it depends whether the diabetic person considers themself to be disabled by their condition'.

At the recruitment stage, the question is about whether special arrangements are necessary, eg access to a lift for a wheelchair, or visual aids for a partially sighted person.  You could quite legitimately answer NO, provided you mention your diabetes if the question of special needs arises at interview, or on the occupational health questionnaire if you're offered the job.

P.S. I have worked in an NHS recruitment team!


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2013)

pgcity said:


> Ta. It's for job in the nhs.
> 
> I had quick look at previous posts as you suggested and it seems a bit of a minefield to say the least.
> 
> ...



I think you're right to declare if you've ever had an experience like this - ie boss pressuring you to do something illegal, like driving with hypo, that is only an issue because you have diabetes, resulting in needing to involve HR and occupational health. If you've never had such issues, then it's different, and would be OK to say no, if you felt you'd had no problems due to diabetes.


----------



## Lauren (May 25, 2013)

I always said no, because it usually says do you consider yourself to have a condition which affects your day to day life? And I never considered my Diabetes to get in the way (although since working shifts it's a different story!) but in the interview I always made it very clear that I have Type 1 Diabetes and what this means. I've never found it to be a problem when applying for a job.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 25, 2013)

I would say no but I do have type 1 diabetes, which does not affect my ability to work.


----------



## DeusXM (May 26, 2013)

I had this one before when applying for a role in the Foreign Office. As a 'two-tick' DDA employer, that means you automatically go to the final interview stage?

Do I consider myself disabled? No, not at all. But the question is usually phrased to say if you didn't have treatment, would your life be negatively affected. Without treatment, I'd be dead. So while it's not like missing a leg or having a learning difficulty, I don't have an issue saying I have a disability under those circumstances - it's just a disability that doesn't affect my life or my actual ability.

Furthermore...diabetes is a burden. It's a pain to have to monitor my BG, always make sure I've got my stuff with me, renew my licence every few years etc. if I can use having diabetes to make my life a little easier ie: pushing me to the front of the queue for a job, I'd take it. Diabetes takes enough from me every day. Making it pay me back is something I don't have an ethical dilemma over.


----------



## ch1ps (May 27, 2013)

What worries me is if I don't tick the box does that constitute lying on the application?

They could then feasibly sack you for this at a later date I assume.


----------



## LeeLee (May 27, 2013)

No need to worry.  The questions and answers won't be seen by the people doing the selections for interview, or by the panel.  They won't even have access canditates' NAMES until the interviews are booked!  As long as you're honest at the interview and on the occupational health form if/when appointed to the post, all will be well.


----------



## JontyW (May 27, 2013)

Without a doubt. if you you have had Type 1 diabetes for *just 2 years* ... you are NOT classified as disabled. If you had T1 for perhaps 20+ years, and poorly controlled resulting in amputation or sight loss, as an example, then you might be considered disabled. It is just common sense surely. This is the definition from Diabetes UK regarding the Equality Act...

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Living_with_diabetes/Discrimination/

*"How does diabetes count as a disability under the Equality Act?*
The Equality Act 2010 defines a disability as a 'physical or mental impairment' that has 'a substantial and long-term adverse effect' on an individual?s ability to carry out 'normal day-to-day activities'. A substantial adverse effect is a negative effect that is more than trivial, and the effect is long-term if it has lasted or is expected to last for more than twelve months. It does not matter what the name of the impairment is. If the impairment is caused by a medical condition, it is the *effect of the condition when it is not treated that is considered.*"

If there is a question on the form asking about "any serious medical conditions" then obviously say "well controlled insulin-dependent Type 1 diabetic". If you are not joining the Armed Forces, driving HGVs or operating dangerous machinery etc, then being a diabetic has NO relevance to the job application what so ever .. we live a normal life.

All you need to do is, once you get the job, *just inform your boss and your work colleagues you are T1 and what this means .. easy.
*
I've been T1 for 43 yrs, had many different jobs, and still CANNOT believe some of the confusing advise being offered by some forum members on this subject :-(

Jonty


----------



## lesleyW (May 27, 2013)

Another official source of information can be found at www.nidirect.gov.uk/declaring-a-disability.   I guess if you need the employer to make 'reasonable adjustments' for you, e.g. allowing you to test, eat etc. when you need to then they cannot do this unless you have told them why this is necessary!


----------



## bev (May 27, 2013)

Hi Pgcity,

I view Type 1 diabetes as a disability - as does the Equality Act - thats why it is covered by it! The very fact that you have to take insulin to keep you alive and test your blood up to 10 times or more per day and use injections/insulin pump means that you have different needs than your peers do and there might be occasions when you need care that your colleagues/peers dont. There is nothing negative about using this term this day and age - it is there to help you in all sorts of situations where your needs may not be being met - (i.e. education/work/services) and should be viewed as a positive to keep you on a level playing field - like your peers. There are many 'hidden' conditions that are covered by the Equality Act - you dont have to have a leg chopped off to qualify!Bev


----------



## DeusXM (May 27, 2013)

> I've been T1 for 43 yrs, had many different jobs, and still CANNOT believe some of the confusing advise being offered by some forum members on this subject :-(



Hardly surprising, given your own source for your viewpoint actually contradicts your viewpoint.



> A substantial adverse effect is a negative effect that is more than trivial, and the effect is long-term if it has lasted or is expected to last for more than twelve months. It does not matter what the name of the impairment is. If the impairment is caused by a medical condition, *it is the effect of the condition when it is not treated that is considered*."



Emphasis yours.

What would happen if you did not treat your Type 1 diabetes?

That's right, you'd be dead.

I've had this exact conversation with an advisor at the Disability Rights Commission, because I wasn't sure whether I could be legally in the clear for claiming a disability when I applied for a job at the Foreign Office- the point being if I claimed to have a disability, I would go through to the final stage of the interview. I was quite clear with the professional advisor I spoke to on the phone, I don't have any issues of ability from having diabetes because I treat my diabetes well. 

That's not the point.

As you have pointed out, the point of the Disability Discrimination Act is that it covers you for having a medical condition that could theoretically cause you to lose some ability. The DRC advisor was pretty clear on this - the wording is you are covered by the DDA when, if your illness was hypothetically not treated, it would cause a long-term, lasting, negative effect. Untreated T1 diabetes causes death, which in anyone's book is probably long-term, lasting and negative.

Am I disabled? No, not at all. Am I protected by the Disability Discrimination Act? Absolutely. 

The whole point of these enquiries is to ensure the DDA protects you. Generally I wouldn't declare myself as 'disabled' on a job application because in the practical spirit of the law, I am not. However, when it comes to gaining certain advantages from such a declaration (such as being pushed to the final interview stage), then by the letter of the law I am perfectly legally entitled to do so and dammit, I will. That's the advantage of T1. You can be 'disabled' as and when it suits you, and I have no ethical dilemma in doing so. Simply having T1 *IS* enough to class you, legally, as having a disability should you wish to do so.

Put it this way, if someone fired you for having to manage your diabetes at work, would you feel unfairly discriminated against? 

Yes, of course you would. I bet you'd wheel out the DDA then. So don't be so quick to assume we're all giving out conflicting advice or that we're wrong. Sacking someone for losing a foot after 40 years of diabetes is no different to sacking someone who's had diabetes for 2 days for doing an injection at work. It's disability discrimination. Whether or not the individual believes themselves to be disabled is just as relevant as whether or not their employer believes them to be disabled ie. completely irrelevant. The law is above personal viewpoints and is there for our protection.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 27, 2013)

JontyW said:


> If there is a question on the form asking about "any serious medical conditions" then obviously say "well controlled insulin-dependent Type 1 diabetic". If you are not joining the Armed Forces, driving HGVs or operating dangerous machinery etc, then being a diabetic has NO relevance to the job application what so ever .. we live a normal life.
> 
> Jonty



Jonty, I'm glad you've had loads of different jobs when living with this disease for 43 years.

Some of us not so lucky

On the topic of jobs, I once started to apply for one in the emergency services as a T1 with well controlled diabetes. They WILL NOT have me, I could pass the paper shift but fail the medical as they cannot have a T1 in a critical situation or anything similar without the chance to eat, inject or test bloods for hours.

I was told that I am disabled by my child DSN as I can't control my blood sugars myself & especially when hypo, I'm mentally impared & I know I can't function properly.

My work know I'm T1 but get s**t when I test or am hypo or need a hospital appointment or am ill & my diabetes plays up.
I didn't ask to be this way & I'd happily give it to someone who actually deserves to live like this


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 27, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Jonty, I'm glad you've had loads of different jobs when living with this disease for 43 years.
> 
> Some of us not so lucky
> 
> ...



Laura, with respect in one paragraph you say you are well controlled and the next you say you are not 
There are many Drs and nurses who have type one diabetes and manage very well. There are also police officers with type one diabetes. There's even a federation for police officers with diabetes. Head of it was on another forum a couple of years ago asking for the ins and outs of using an insulin pump as a serving officer.



> I didn't ask to be this way & I'd happily give it to someone who actually deserves to live like this


The above comment I find very distasteful.


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2013)

I think saying I'd happily give it to someone who deserves to live this way is disgusting, who actually deserves it, we all have D hard as that is we have to deal with the ups and downs of it


----------



## Lauras87 (May 27, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> The above comment I find very distasteful.



The comment about giving it to someone who deserves it relates to the 2 people at work who make my life hell. 
I'm currently being treat like s**t because I was off work due to the infection & side affects of the medications I was taking which they thought was unfair of me to be off (vomiting & a temperature with the added joy of ketones) when we were short staffed.
I'd like them to be me for a week & I don't think I'd be bullied like I am if they had to experience it.


----------



## pgcity (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys
Sorry this has caused so much controversy.

I have ticked yes on the form because factually I am as a type one diabetic covered by the dda. 

I expect if I am successful I will be screened by occy health to make sure I can do the job or that I can do the job with some adaptations. I would not get these adaptations if I didn't declare my diabetes on the application form.

I haven't had diabetes for very long so I am still struggling somewhat. I have a couple of hypos per week and have disrupted sleep a couple of times a month. This has an impact on my job as I do about 30000 miles driving per year going to meetings and sometimes I am not fit to drive. I don't yet know if this will always be the case but I have had difficulties with my current boss that was dealt with ver effectively by HR and occy health. Without the protection of the dda I think I may have been disciplined. My hba1c is 6.4 and I have been told this means my control is good.

I understand that no one wants to consider that they ae disabled and maybe this word has negative meaning. I certainly feel different to people without any health issues and diabetes has had a huge impact on my day to day living. This is my personal experience and it may not be the same for everyone.


----------



## margie (May 27, 2013)

When I have come across questions like this I normally tick yes but then say that although covered by the DDA I don't consider myself disabled.

I think in law if you end up having to pursue discrimination because of a condition it is a lot harder if you haven't declared the condition.

I am not a lawyer but this is the understanding I have picked up along the way.


----------



## pav (May 28, 2013)

In the end I started ticking the yes box, only for my protection, I have another illness which with out treatment I consider just as bad and which DVLA revoked my licence for. Took me over 12 months to get it back, after proving treatment was working and the hospital were happy with me.


----------



## Redkite (May 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> The comment about giving it to someone who deserves it relates to the 2 people at work who make my life hell.
> I'm currently being treat like s**t because I was off work due to the infection & side affects of the medications I was taking which they thought was unfair of me to be off (vomiting & a temperature with the added joy of ketones) when we were short staffed.
> I'd like them to be me for a week & I don't think I'd be bullied like I am if they had to experience it.



Laura, I completely get where you're coming from!  Does it sound spiteful to say someone *deserves* to get T1?  Yes.  Have I ever thought the same thing myself?  Yes yes yes!  Sometimes life with D is sh1t enough, without other thoughtless individuals making your life a misery.  My son is a kind and gentle lad, but has been bullied in the past, and as I'm not a saint I have wished those other little brats could experience some of what he has to put up with night and day.  And their parents too!  But of course if I had magical powers I wouldn't waste them inflicting T1 on mean and nasty people; I would go round curing the folks who already have T1!


----------

